

Ground-effect vehicles are a clever idea whose time has never come–so far - jpatokal
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21629224-ground-effect-vehicles-are-clever-idea-whose-time-has-never-comeso-far-phoenix

======
th0br0
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odd8iYYLpRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odd8iYYLpRg)

